# 1996 Nissan Maxima - Rear Seatback Removal



## jessejamestw23 (Oct 5, 2014)

My brother has a 1996 Nissan Maxima, and he would like to remove the top seatback to put a speaker box in the trunk as it won't fit in the trunk by opening the trunk lid. Then, he wants to put it back in place after the speaker box is put in place.

Is there a way he can remove the rear seatback. It doesn't fold down like in newer cars. My assumption would be that he would have to remove the screws to get the seat back out.

Thanks in advance!

Jesse Williams


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try this link:

How too remove back seat in a 1995 Nissan Maxima - Fixya


----------

